# African Dwarf Frogs in a 10g biotope???



## Julie (Mar 17, 2005)

I am placing my adfs in my 10g(4). I am going to go buy some sand, large pebbles and some plant substrate, I would like to actually, one layer Flourite, one layer soil, one layer sand? Do you think everything will stay where it is to some degree? Add MTS(loads of em) to dig through the substrate. I will probably also have some ghost shrimp or if ever convenient, a different shrimp. 

ADF's come from rainforests of central and western Africa? How could I make a biotope of this? Some plants I found from Africa are: 

African Tiger Lotus Nymphaea maculata 
African Water Fern Bolbitis heudelotii 
Dwarf Anubias Anubias nana 
Dwarf Crypto Cryptocoryne nevillii 
Java Moss Vesticularia dubyana 
Laceleaf (Madagascar Laceleaf) Aponogeton fenestralis 
Pennywort Hydrocotyle vulgaris 
Red Ammannia Ammannia senegalensis 
Umbrella Plant Hydrocotyle vulgaris 

I currently have 30 watts of 6500K lighting. I could do a DIY CO2, or could I do the Hagen CO2? Any additions you have to this list is much appreciated. Any plants that are impossible to grow or to be found, please let me know. 

I want to emanate a rainforest, which I think will be really cool. To my understanding, rainforests have leaf litter as a bedding...How could I safely do this? I was thinking about driftwood pieces, sinking ones, maybe twiggy driftwood all through the tank. I don't know if I could put any big rocks, but I was thinking of a few larger pebbles in certain spot for the attention getter? I believe the frogs will have enough comfortable hiding spots in the plants.

BTW-this site seemed really helpful(hopefully accurate) for finding where the plants came from:http://www.aqualink.com/catalogs/wplants1.html


----------

